# New Workbench



## Bellarosecabinets (Jan 28, 2017)

I'm trying to design a new workbench and was looking for Ideas on how to make it. There are 3 things that I'm looking for, 1. Flat and Straight, 2. Needs to 34.5 tall then drop to 20 - 24", and 3. have storage. I build cabinets it hard to work on an out feed table when you building a 42 wide cabinet. It's over 7 feet in the air on its side. So I would like to drop it to 20" inch off the ground. Here are some designs and pictures and the start of my design.

I would like to hear any ideas and thought anyone has.
:smile3::smile3::smile3:


----------



## Bellarosecabinets (Jan 28, 2017)

More Pics


----------



## allpurpose (Mar 24, 2016)

There's always those good old standby floor jacks, those steel pipes people jack up floors and have in their basements all over the place.
I've thought about grabbing 4 just for this very reason although I probably never will...the most I'll ever need to jack up my bench is about 1/2 an inch if that.. Pretty hefty investment for something a simple wood shim would do just fine..


----------



## Bellarosecabinets (Jan 28, 2017)

You have given me a great idea using one hydraulic jack and cables so I can control the lift in all four corners with turn buckles


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*chain drive with jack screws*

My vintage Foley Belsaw thickness planes uses 4 jack screws connected with a chain at each lower corner. This is controlled by cranking one of the screws with a hand crank, the orange handle in these photos. It's very precise and easy to change the height of the bed. it takes quite a while because of the ratios, but you could change that for increased speed OR power it with a electric or battery power motor. This is my planer:


----------



## Toolman50 (Mar 22, 2015)

Bellarosecabinets said:


> You have given me a great idea using one hydraulic jack and cables so I can control the lift in all four corners with turn buckles


This is a radical workbench. I'm sure others have built something similar to what you're looking for and can offer better ideas. But I was thinking If you made the 4 corners where one pipe fit into another (sleeve), one center jack could lift the top. A jack could push against a metal plate under the table top to raise and lower the height. A similar design of the old '60's style bumper jack that moved the height about 1" per click with a jack handle might work better than a small hydraulic. 
Once the desired height is reached I think you would need a way to lock all 4 corners. 
I was thinking of the way my Radial Arm Saw goes up and down in a sleeve and then locks into place. 
I've never seen this before but it sounds like a great project.


----------



## Toolman50 (Mar 22, 2015)

woodnthings said:


> My vintage Foley Belsaw thickness planes uses 4 jack screws connected with a chain at each lower corner. This is controlled by cranking one of the screws with a hand crank, the orange handle in these photos. It's very precise and easy to change the height of the bed. it takes quite a while because of the ratios, but you could change that for increased speed OR power it with a electric or battery power motor. This is my planer:


Several of the new small planers work this same way.


----------



## Bellarosecabinets (Jan 28, 2017)

My planner uses the same design and that was what I was thinking at first. I have moved on to a new design with cables because cables are a lot cheaper and I can easily machine all the parts on my metal lathe.
I will post my new design when I'm done designing it.


----------



## Toolman50 (Mar 22, 2015)

Bellarosecabinets said:


> My planner uses the same design and that was what I was thinking at first. I have moved on to a new design with cables because cables are a lot cheaper and I can easily machine all the parts on my metal lathe.
> I will post my new design when I'm done designing it.


I understand your desire to cut cost with cable but I think bicycle chain would be better. Very easy to splice to get the length needed and won't stretch like the cable. 
Even used chain could be used to cut cost.


----------



## Rebelwork (Jan 15, 2012)

I have the same problem at work. The tables are fine for furniture but too high for cabinetry... I have to build a couple with adjustable legs but no chains just large pegs. It will still be 4x8 and no storage...


----------



## Toolman50 (Mar 22, 2015)

Rebelwork said:


> I have the same problem at work. The tables are fine for furniture but too high for cabinetry... I have to build a couple with adjustable legs but no chains just large pegs. It will still be 4x8 and no storage...


Rebel
If you got one sheet of 1 1/8" plywood and built 3 sawhorses 15" high, you could put a low workstation/table together in moments that would position your work at the proper height to save your knees. When finished,the 4 x 8 sheet stores flat against a wall and the 3 sawhorses stack to save shop space.


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*check this out*

Adjustable height tables:





https://www.harborfreight.com/1000-lb-steel-motorcycle-lift-69904.html
Just put a wood top on this and you have a workbench.


----------



## Toolman50 (Mar 22, 2015)

Excellent video and great shop project. Thanks for sharing. 
What kind of table saw is that in the video? I like it.


----------



## Rebelwork (Jan 15, 2012)

:frown2:


Toolman50 said:


> Rebel
> If you got one sheet of 1 1/8" plywood and built 3 sawhorses 15" high, you could put a low workstation/table together in moments that would position your work at the proper height to save your knees. When finished,the 4 x 8 sheet stores flat against a wall and the 3 sawhorses stack to save shop space.


Have plenty of room at work but the heights on some projects are just too tall and I'm short. They have agreed I can make a new table or both. Fastenal is also adding drawer systems for hardware as well. Once I know the size and how many I will need I'll figure how I need to make it. Hoping 20"-36"...


----------



## Bellarosecabinets (Jan 28, 2017)

I would just build a box for the floor to stand on that slides under the table
I would do the same for my shop but my shop is under a 2 car garage and I only have 90" ceilings


----------



## Bellarosecabinets (Jan 28, 2017)

As for the scissor lift that is a great Idea.
HF has one for only $250 and can lift 1000 pounds


----------



## Bellarosecabinets (Jan 28, 2017)

With some modifications I could make the work great


----------



## Bellarosecabinets (Jan 28, 2017)

I found even something better motorbike lifts 
What if I just use two of this kind of lift


----------



## Belg (Oct 2, 2011)

Toolman50 said:


> Excellent video and great shop project. Thanks for sharing.
> What kind of table saw is that in the video? I like it.


Here is a link to when he gets his new tablesaw.


----------



## Toolman50 (Mar 22, 2015)

Bellarosecabinets said:


> I found even something better motorbike lifts
> What if I just use two of this kind of lift


Why would you need two? How would you lift two in synch?


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*Those only have about 12" of lift*

If those are the same ones I have, they will only lift about 12". They are pretty nice for general use around the home and shop or farm, I have two. 

Now matter what type of lift you use, it won't be wobble free. It will still need a telescoping tube, maybe on all 4 corners to prevent it from wobbling. I would think a box that slides inside another box with nylon glides would also be good. The space underneath would be wasted of course. The scissor lifts will have more vertical range, may still wobble. A cross brace might secure them well enough...? But it's still a cheaper way than building your own. 

Another approach would be a two position bench with no adjustment in between the two position..... long legs and short legs kinda thing. The legs could be rectangular boxes with a tall side and a short side that the bench sits upon and lock into with pins. 

Check out this workbench system:


----------



## Rebelwork (Jan 15, 2012)

Bellarosecabinets said:


> I would just build a box for the floor to stand on that slides under the table
> I would do the same for my shop but my shop is under a 2 car garage and I only have 90" ceilings


That would mean something has to be stored when not in use and something else to worry about falling off...

An adjustable bench is the answer plus the company doesn't mind improvements... .


----------



## Bellarosecabinets (Jan 28, 2017)

I'm planning tieing the two together with a timing belt and drive motor and the thought behind two is tension. The same belt and drive motor I used on my dust collector. 
As for the wobble that one is easy, "tension" woodnthings I will use tension by cable in the 4 corners. Much like the measurement machines, I design at work I will use tension for stability. For measurement, I need to hold a position of 0.0005 of an inch. That is 1/1700 of an inch in woodworking terms. so the frame could have no movement because the scale system had an inaccuracy up to of 0.0003 so I used cables and tension.


----------



## Bellarosecabinets (Jan 28, 2017)

http://www.woodworkingtalk.com/f9/new-workbench-ideas-181001/#post1766513

The new design for my workbench go to this new post


----------

